# help with clothing photography



## emshelly (May 16, 2012)

Hi all,

I hired a photographer to take pictures of a bunch of clothes. He hangs the cloth on a regular hanger, which doesn't look very professional. Instead, I saw picture from an online shop that looks very nice. Here is one of the items in the store:
ISPLANE.COM - bliss out, usa online editor shop

You can see from one of the close-up picture that they used a clear hanger that is pretty much invisible. Also, the lower part of the cloth looks like it is being held wide enough to look like it is on someone's body, instead of draping naturally.

Does anyone know where I can purchase such hanger? Surprisingly I haven't found any by googling "invisible hanger"....

Thanks a lot!
Michelle


----------



## rokvi (May 16, 2012)

It looks like it has been Photoshopped out. Rather than an "invisible hanger".


----------



## emshelly (May 16, 2012)

Look at the fourth picture, you can see the hanger: http://isplane.com/web/IMG/src/saintjames/8072_Galathee_in_Ecru_Marine.JPG


----------



## Alan_Chapman (May 16, 2012)

Love the idea of an "invisible hanger" but photoshop is much easier


----------



## KmH (May 17, 2012)

Hire a better photographer.

The photo you linked to may be better than what you got, but the photo you linked to is still not a very good product photo.


----------



## Espike (May 23, 2012)

Looks like its a clear plastic or plexiglass cutout that they are slipping the clothes onto.


----------



## tirediron (May 23, 2012)

Find a store in your area that supplies store fixtures; display mannequins, etc.  They will most likely carry a line of clear mannequin bodies, hangers, etc which will help, but Keith's advice is the best of all.


----------



## morganza (May 28, 2012)

Most likely they edited the photo with photoshop, i doubt the invisible hanger exists.


----------



## Buckster (May 28, 2012)

morganza said:


> Most likely they edited the photo with photoshop, i doubt the invisible hanger exists.


Did you look at the photo?  It's a plexiglass form cutout or something.


----------

